# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Colin Angle

## Airicist

Co-founder, CEO and Chairman of the board of iRobot Corporation

twitter.com/colinangle

linkedin.com/in/colinangle

----------


## Airicist

iRobot CEO Colin Angle on the Shortcomings of Humanoid Robots

Published on Sep 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

iRobot’s CEO on bringing robots into the home

Published on Mar 8, 2017




> iRobot CEO Colin Angle, the man behind the Roomba, discusses the company’s military roots and tempering public expectations about what robots can and cannot do.

----------


## Airicist

Bringing robots home with Colin Angle (iRobot)

Published on Jul 23, 2017




> TechCrunch Sessions: Robotics is a single-day event designed to facilitate in-depth conversation and networking with the technologists, researchers and students of the robotics community as well as the founders and investors bringing innovation to the masses.

----------


## Airicist

Article "iRobot CEO says the future of the smart home is going to mean making friends with robots"
iRobot CEO and co-founder Colin Angle on the future of the firm and a Roomba named Rosie

by James Vincent
April 19, 2018

----------


## Airicist

The evolution of home robot intelligence beyond the limits of autonomy

Published on Jun 11, 2019




> The golden age of home robots is here but do we really know what we want and how to define intelligence? For more than 50 years, consumers have equivocated robot intelligence with autonomy. We were wrong. Since the birth of the Roomba in 2002, iRobot has been on a mission to create a truly autonomous home robot. Through this quest we have seen great success selling over 25 million home robots worldwide providing people with smarter ways to clean and accomplish more in their daily lives. But order to trust robots in our homes and daily lives, in addition to acting on their own, an truly intelligent robot must be able take targeted direction, collaborate both with humans and other robots as part of a system of devices to enable the smart home. On the sliding scale of autonomy, a robot must be able to interact in multiple ways and on multiple levels. It must also be able to work with others to accomplish more than what one robot could possibly do on its own. Building an intelligent robot is much harder than building an autonomous one. 
> 
> With this in mind, Colin Angle, founder and CEO of iRobot, has unveil a series of breakthrough innovations in home robots from iRobot. For the first time on stage, he will discuss and demonstrate what it takes to build a truly intelligent system of robots that work together to accomplish more within the home – and enable that home, and the devices within it, to work together as one.

----------


## Airicist

Colin Angle: iRobot CEO | Artificial Intelligence (AI) Podcast

Published on Sep 19, 2019




> Colin Angle is the CEO and co-founder of iRobot, a robotics company that for 29 years has been creating robots that operate successfully in the real world, not as a demo or on a scale of dozens, but on a scale of thousands and millions. As of this year, iRobot has sold more than 25 million robots to consumers, including the Roomba vacuum cleaning robot, the Braava floor mopping robot, and soon the Terra lawn mowing robot. 25 million robots successfully operating autonomously in people's homes to me is an incredible accomplishment of science, engineering, logistics, and all kinds of entrepreneurial innovation. Note: I accidentally say 29 million not 25 million in the video. iRobot may very well be close to (if not over) the 29 million mark, but the most recent official number is over 25 million. This conversation is part of the Artificial Intelligence podcast.

----------

